# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Empresarios madereros esperan se amplíe vigencia de Ceticos Ilo para invertir más de US$ 300 millones

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para exportar 400 contenedores mensuales de madera con valor agregado*  *Lima, jun. 04 (ANDINA).-* Los empresarios madereros están a la espera de que se amplíe el plazo de vigencia del Centro de Exportación, Transformación, Comercialización y Servicios (Ceticos) Ilo, ubicado en Moquegua, para invertir más de 300 millones de dólares, informó hoy el presidente de su Junta de Administración, Juan Carlos Espinoza.  
Los beneficios que otorga Ceticos Ilo para la instalación de industrias vencen el 31 de diciembre del año 2012, aunque existe un proyecto de ley para extender el plazo a fin de brindar mayor confianza a los empresarios que desean invertir en esta zona. 
Mientras el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) termina los estudios para impulsar los Ceticos, debería ampliarse el plazo porque muchos inversionistas interesados no van a ingresar sabiendo que este sistema tiene una fecha cercana de vencimiento, manifestó. 
Precisó que cuatro empresas madereras planean el desarrollo de un corredor económico alrededor del negocio maderero pues buscan ahorrar costos y tiempo para la exportación de madera con valor agregado. 
Dijo que en el mes de julio se realizará una primera prueba de exportación de un contenedor con madera para determinar el tiempo que toma sacar el producto de Madre de Dios, llevarla a Ilo, consolidar la carga y exportarlo. 
La inversión inicial para exportar seis contenedores mensuales es de cinco millones de dólares, pero se planea exportar 400 contenedores, lo que requerirá una inversión de más de 300 millones, indicó. 
Espinoza mencionó que en Ceticos Ilo hay 160 hectáreas destinadas para la instalación de estas empresas madereras y, en principio, exportarían parquet, zócalos y luego llegarían a exportar partes y piezas con gran valor agregado. 
No obstante, hay algunos inversionistas que a pesar de que Ceticos Ilo tiene fecha de vencimiento se están instalando en el mismo, como la empresa Ilo Copper que fabricará tubos de cobre con una inversión de 21 millones de dólares. 
Comentó que la instalación de esta industria demandó seis meses de espera debido a que hay muchas restricciones en la ley para el desarrollo de actividades productivas. 
En ese sentido, comentó que hay muchos inversionistas interesados en producción de aceite de oliva pero la ley restringe esta actividad en los Ceticos. 
Ello porque el ente que regulaba anteriormente a los Ceticos era la Comisión Nacional de Zonas Francas de Desarrollo (Conafran), cuyo directorio estaba conformado por la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI), que no veía con buenos ojos que este tipo de industrias se desarrolle en los Ceticos. 
Actualmente hay más de 20 empresas instaladas en Ceticos Ilo dedicadas a la transformación de materias primas, equipamiento logístico y transformación e importación de vehículos usados.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresa china interesada en invertir US$ 5 millones en planta para procesar tara Artículo: Comercio exterior en Ceticos Paita sumó US$ 140 millones en bienio 2009 - 2010 Artículo: Productores de café esperan que exportaciones superen los US$ 1,300 millones este año Artículo: Empresas peruanas esperan concretar negocios por US$ 5 millones en feria Private Label de EEUU Empresarios italianos interesados en invertir en acuicultura, construcción y metalmecánica en Perú

----------

